# Hemorrhoids



## c6corvettezo6 (Mar 18, 2008)

So I am recovering from hemorrhoid surgery this week. Has anyone else had problems with hemorrhoids and riding bikes. My doctor said it was pretty common for bikers to get hemorrhoids because of the pressure of sitting on the bike seats.

Has anyone else had problems with this? Don't be bashful, I know this is an embarrassing subject. It doesn't need to be.

I found this sight on hemorrhoids and hemorrhoid surgery to be really informative and helpful. Check it out.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought biking was supposed to be good for hemorrhoids (or at least for preventing them). 

I don't usually have problems with hemorrhoids and have never had surgery, but I had one wicked hemorrhoid a couple years ago that I probably should have gone to the doctor for. It was sick. I ended up wearing my wife's Maxi pads because I was bleeding so much out the derriere. I never want to relive that.


----------



## barrnem (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't have hemorroids but I suppose if you have a tendency to have it that riding and all the sitting could contribute to make it show up.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

c6corvettezo6 said:


> So I am recovering from hemorrhoid surgery this week. Has anyone else had problems with hemorrhoids and riding bikes. My doctor said it was pretty common for bikers to get hemorrhoids because of the pressure of sitting on the bike seats. ...
> ....


Nooo..... I've heard that long haul truckers are troubled far more by the Big H than the average person. As for cyclists, those who spend many hours pedaling bolt upright on a beach-type cruiser bike/saddle, maybe. But your doc doesn't seem to know about mountain biking-- with optimal set-up, you should be shifting your weight around and off the saddle at least as much as you're on it = good for you! If you're still having problems after you heal up, consider a pro-bike fit.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I hope that seat comes to your house in a plain box; like porn.


----------



## photorider (Dec 6, 2008)

*You da man*

For posting this subject :skep:


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess the fit of my saddle is good because mine never bother me when I ride even when they're really just a flarin'. Mine act up about twice a month. They hurt and it sucks because I'm only 30.


----------



## nivlocus (Oct 3, 2009)

Hemorrhoids... Many people assume many things about the causes of hemorrhoids, but I believe it is almost always something that is brought on by the foods we eat. It's plain to see that a healthy person who eats nutritiously, and maintains a healthy diet will be much less likely to have hemorrhoids. When i was a truck driver, it became a problem for me as I would typically eat all the same foods most of the drivers are eating. It's not an uncommon problem to have hemorrhoids when you're a truck driver. I think the fact that we sit for long periods of time in a chair that shifts and bounces all day long only adds to the problem. However, if I should maintain a healthy diet, and strive to always eat right, I do not seem to have the problem even while I am still a driver. Everyone knows that a good diet and proper exercise is the best way to prolong your life, it's just that too many of us get too lazy or preoccupied to do so.


----------



## elcocopeli (Jun 13, 2009)

1) limit your bike riding.
2) run in between your riding sessions. Like jogging-running.

It's helped for me.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Never had it. Always thought they were primarily caused by pushing or "bearing down" on the toilet. I'd think it'd be a well documented correlation to riding considering the time roadies spend on the seat pushing the theory.


----------



## PhillyO (Dec 6, 2007)

last time i had a flare up i ended up seeing a docter. he suffered from them as well. he had surgery to only have them come back. what he suggested to me is to eat the right foods, drink lots of waster, dont be in hurry when you go to the can and keep everything clean, especially after a bow movement. this worked for him for many years and has worked for me since then.


----------



## Rigid (Nov 27, 2004)

This thread is useless without pictures. A couple of you people need to sit on a camera for us.

bruce b.


----------



## bequettc1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I was hesitant to click on this thread... but its like a train wreck, you have to look


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Many miles, no 'rhoid problems. Hope you find your comfort zone.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

JamesSimon said:


> biking generally, prevents hemorrhoids.


Can't see how.

First: Thrombosed hemorrhoids--protruding--why mess around? Go to the doc and have it (almost) painlessly dealt with in a day, or wait for days of discomfort with no guarantee of relief and almost certain recurrence even if so. Go to the doc. Walk out and feel better right away.

Internal hemorrhoids--not visible--are enlarged veins in rectum. In-patient surgery if needed. Nothing to look forward to. Can be minimized/prevented by the "right" diet--not said above is what it is. It is fiber. Fiber expands the rectum and decongests veins. It is hardly possible to get enough fiber without using Metamucil or other psyllium bulk laxatives. Relief can be surprisingly quick. Use fiber supplements immediately whenever sensation occurs.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Food or habits to avoid:

1.- Alcohol
2.- Coffee
3.- Spicy food
4.- Peanuts and other seeds (the body absorbs the oil and the rest goes to the derrier, the problem is it compacts and harms your anus while going out). 

BTW, Biking should NOT be a cause for hemorroids.


----------



## Turbo Squid (Apr 30, 2010)

Pix or lies!



JK, no really. Don't


----------



## JG_CAAD (Jul 24, 2009)

Never did a search in google until i got hemorrhoids. I had a external one and went to the doctor the next day.
This happened 10 days ago. 
I'll be off the bike for 3 weeks just for precaution, meanwhile:
- drink more water
- more fiber
I was prescribed some pills and ointment, its seems to be working so far.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, those "treatments" only HELP TO RELIEF. The only sure cure is surgery.
Hope you get better.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Had them twice, and both times was due to stress (ie: around high school final exams). Never had an issue with them and biking.


----------



## JG_CAAD (Jul 24, 2009)

From what i have read, i think i had a "simple" one.
Maybe was due to stress. It's the only thing that might have caused them, because my diet is healthy and don't eat the "dangerous" food.
I do eat a lot of cheese, and cheese, along with dairy products, can be one of the causes.
Another probable cause is prolonged sitting on the toilet. Sometimes i get a magazine and read it while in there. But being seated a long time relaxes me.


----------



## frank (Jan 10, 2004)

I have one that flairs up once in a while. Mine usually get irritated from lifting something very heavy, never from riding. Last time the urologist gave me a prescription for hydrocortisone (anusol) and it took the pain and swelling away within 2 days. The over the counter creams and suppositories are not that strong and it well worth it to get the prescription suppository. It is inexpensive and most important you get instant relieve especially if you sit all day at work.


----------



## JG_CAAD (Jul 24, 2009)

I've changed some things in my day-to-day:
- don't spend unnecessary time in the toillet;
- eat more fiber and vegetables;
- eat a lot less cokies and pastery. I used to eat a pastery cake almost every day.
- stoped the coffee;
- eat less cheese.


----------



## JG_CAAD (Jul 24, 2009)

Today i went on my first ride after de hemo case. We did a loop of 75km and all went very well.
Three weeks off the bike its though. I had cramps in the last hour of ride. Need to train harder.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

How is this thread has a whole bunch of users with a single post and link advertisement for treatments in a signature.


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

I got them really, really badly once from "bearing down." It was awful. The cursed thing protruded from my ass. About the only thing that did feel good was riding the bike. How weird is that? Exercise, water and a healthy diet. That's all I can say. I hope never to relive that experience again. Good luck!


----------



## gnphiker (May 16, 2011)

frank said:


> I have one that flairs up once in a while. Mine usually get irritated from lifting something very heavy, never from riding. Last time the urologist gave me a prescription for hydrocortisone (anusol) and it took the pain and swelling away within 2 days. The over the counter creams and suppositories are not that strong and it well worth it to get the prescription suppository. It is inexpensive and most important you get instant relieve especially if you sit all day at work.


Well I've never had one until recently but can tell you that the "anusol" stuff (generic brand $5.00) has worked! I'm holding off riding until I feel I'm a 100% better, which is getting close.


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

Blister Butt said:


> The cursed thing protruded from my ass. About the only thing that did feel good was riding the bike. . !


I had the opposite result. All was fine and dandy till I was coasting along in the "attack position, and I rode through a dip, which caused my saddle to slap between the cheeks, bursting it.......

I had to ride with one cheek on the saddle the rest of the day.


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I'm on my 3rd bout with these damn things, all being external and the first one being thrombosed. The thrombosed version was NO fun at all as I had to have it drained. When I say drained, I mean the doctor stuck my arse twice with a needle to numb it...I can honestly say that was close to the worst pain I've ever felt. Needles and knives have no place near a rectum. So now I'm two weeks with my current hemi and just straight frustrated. I too eat pretty healthy and exercise. I think it was the damn sand paper they call toilet paper at work.:madman: Was in pretty damn good shape two weeks ago when this thing flared up, now I'll be fat and outta shape whenever this freakin' thing decides to go away. Wondering why they take so long to disappear??? I suppose this post is more of a rant since I'm more than frustrated that such a trivial condition can take you off the bike/exercise for so long...whatever.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

zorro said:


> Well I'm on my 3rd bout with these damn things, all being external and the first one being thrombosed. The thrombosed version was NO fun at all as I had to have it drained. When I say drained, I mean the doctor stuck my arse twice with a needle to numb it...I can honestly say that was close to the worst pain I've ever felt. Needles and knives have no place near a rectum. So now I'm two weeks with my current hemi and just straight frustrated. I too eat pretty healthy and exercise. I think it was the damn sand paper they call toilet paper at work.:madman: Was in pretty damn good shape two weeks ago when this thing flared up, now I'll be fat and outta shape whenever this freakin' thing decides to go away. Wondering why they take so long to disappear??? I suppose this post is more of a rant since I'm more than frustrated that such a trivial condition can take you off the bike/exercise for so long...whatever.


Man, I feel your frustration. But to be honest, they will never completely dissapear, once you have them, they will come and go whenever they want. Actually, if you have one now, it may probably never go. 
I recommend you to consult your proctologist and schedule a surgery, because it is the only effective solution to that problem. Unfortunately, hemorroids cannot be healed with lotions or ointments. 

regards


----------



## Jasmin (Dec 30, 2011)

Exercise can aid digestion. Swimming, biking, or just walking is a good idea for your health in general. The biggest change you may have to make in your life is your diet. Most of us don't get enough fiber, which promotes regular elimination of soft stool.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I dealt with them for a few years. I've been problem-free for quite a while.

My recipe for health "down there".

Fiber. Both natural and supplemental, diet is everything.
Never force it. If it doesn't come natural and without bearing down, take a shower, or a walk, or something....never push it.
Exercise. Goes without saying it sort of improves everything anyway.
Wet wipes. Buy them, love them, carry them with you. Never use abrasive paper again.


----------

